# Pirate attacks around the world rise by 20 percent



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Pirate attacks around the world rise by 20 percent*

_telegraph.co.uk -_ They may no longer dress like characters from the Disney film Pirates of the Caribbean, but the buccaneers of the 21st century have lost none of their taste for a bloodthirsty boarding.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Arrrrrrghhhhh maties! Hand over yer gold and jewels!!


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I watched something on the History channel etc on pirates today. One guy estimated about 30-35 boats are attacked a month worldwide.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Crvtte65 said:


> I watched something on the History channel etc on pirates today. One guy estimated about 30-35 boats are attacked a month worldwide.


The US Navy has an active anti-piracy patrol off the coast of Africa, which was first started in the 1820's and revived a few years ago.

I don't know about anyone else, but if I were some rinky-dink Somali pirate in a floating bathtub with an AK-47, I'd shit my dashiki if I saw this charging over the horizon;


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree with you on that one Delta. That is one intimdating sight.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

This is an article about cruise ships using "directional microphones" to ward off pirates and covers an incident of of the coast of Somalia. I'm not sure I'd even want to see Somalia from far off shore.

http://www.spiegel.de/international/spiegel/0,1518,385048,00.html


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I think it was this episode :Return of the Pirates

Also they referred to the International Maritime Org (http://www.imo.org/) which has stat reports on the incidents.

from their last report



> Annexed hereto is a composite report covering all reported incidents of piracy and armed robbery against ships which occurred between 30 September 2007 and the end of December 2007, and a regional analysis thereof, including a distinction between acts of piracy, acts of armed robbery against ships and attempted attacks.
> 
> The areas affected over the period under review were, once again, South China Sea (13 incidents, down from 20 compared with the last quarterly report), Malacca Strait (3 incidents, up from 2 reported last quarter), East Africa (14 incidents, down from 17 reported last quarter), the Indian Ocean (6 incidents, down from 12 reported last quarter), South America (8 incidents in total, down from 10 incidents in total reported last quarter, 4 incidents in the Atlantic Ocean area, no change from last quarter, 3 incidents in the Pacific Ocean area, down from 4 reported last quarter and 1 incident in the Caribbean Ocean area, down from 2 reported last quarter),
> West Africa (20 incidents, up from 11 reported last quarter), Arabian Sea (1 incident, no change from last quarter), the Mediterranean Sea (1 incident, no change from last quarter), the Persian Gulf (2 incidents, up from 1 reported last quarter) and the North Atlantic Ocean (1 incident, up from zero reported last quarter. Most of the attacks were reported in port areas while the ships were at anchor or on berth.
> ...


----------

